

Programmer Knowledge - henrik_w
http://henrikwarne.com/2014/12/15/programmer-knowledge/

======
informatimago
If you're dissatisfied by the programmer knowledge halftime, then try Common
Lisp. Lisp is 55 years old and hasn't reached its half time yet.

